# Outlook Receiving Error 0x80042108



## ToddBoyd (Jun 1, 2010)

I cannot receive emails using Outlook. Outlook Receiving Error 0x80042108. I am using XP and Outlook 2007. How do I fix this problem? 

Coincidentally, I had problems last week syncing my blackberry warranty exchange phone. I had been using the BB desktop manager successfully for one year. My trackball broke and I got a new one and I got a similar error message when trying to sync Contacts: Error Message 0x80040fb3. I was able to receive using Outlook during that time. The email problem started a couple of days later. AT&T is sending me a second warranty exchange phone, thinking it was the phone. Maybe it was my Outlook?

Thank you for any help on the Outlook and if possible the BlackBerry thing too.

ToddB


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome to Tech Support Guy 

Are you still having this problem? If so, you may want to have a look at this:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/813514

Regards

eddie


----------

